# Flower waterers needed PLEASE



## Johnny829 (May 19, 2020)

*Hey guys,

I need some help/volunteers/service needed for watering flowers. Please PM me if you're willing to help.

Please do feel free to*

*water any flowers or hybrids (it's completely up to you about how many flowers, what color/type of flowers you want to water. )*
*water any flowers or hybrids again even though they have been watered. (doing this can significantly increase the chance of producing hybrids.  )*
*run around (I'm perfectly fine with it. I know I'm weird )*
*come and leave (you don't really need to tell me when you're don't want to water them anymore .  )*
*ask me WHENEVER you need more water cans. (of course I'm going to provide you as many cans as you need)*
*Please do not*

*pick any flowers (because it takes two days for them to blossom )*
*water any flowers on the beach (I put them aside on the beach so they don't spread )*
*Thank you so much in advance.

If you'd like to offer watering services, please also PM me your price and we might work out a deal.*


----------



## Johnny829 (May 19, 2020)

Still need some help please.


----------



## Epod (May 19, 2020)

I could come and help water as many as I can in return for nmts? Running low on those and hoping to do some island shopping tomorrow!


----------



## Johnny829 (May 20, 2020)

Open for another day now!


----------



## DawnAri (May 20, 2020)

Hi! I could come water your flowers for some TBT?


----------



## Johnny829 (May 20, 2020)

DawnAri said:


> Hi! I could come water your flowers for some TBT?


Sorry I only have bells...


----------



## DawnAri (May 20, 2020)

Johnny829 said:


> Sorry I only have bells...


I mean the bells you earn by posting on this website ^^' you can see how many you have under your username or underneath the 'shop'

but for some bells or NMT is fine too! I can come water then right now?


----------



## Johnny829 (May 20, 2020)

DawnAri said:


> I mean the bells you earn by posting on this website ^^' you can see how many you have under your username or underneath the 'shop'
> 
> but for some bells or NMT is fine too! I can come water then right now?


Of course you can. How many bells should I offer you?


----------



## DawnAri (May 20, 2020)

Johnny829 said:


> Of course you can. How many bells should I offer you?


do you pay in NMT too?
as for bells: what would you want to offer?


----------



## dollycrossing3 (May 20, 2020)

hey I can help out if you still need it!


----------



## Johnny829 (May 20, 2020)

dollycrossing3 said:


> hey I can help out if you still need it!


Yes please. I will PM you the dodo code very soon.


----------



## Johnny829 (May 20, 2020)

Still need some help.


----------



## Johnny829 (May 20, 2020)

Anyone available now please?


----------



## Johnny829 (May 21, 2020)

Open for another day!


----------



## Hydrangea028 (May 21, 2020)

Hi, I could help you to water if you still need it.


----------



## Johnny829 (May 21, 2020)

Hydrangea028 said:


> Hi, I could help you to water if you still need it.


Yes please. I just sent you my dodo code!


----------



## Mil (May 21, 2020)

I would come around - I'm looking for the forum bells the TBT to help someone save. Would you trade some?


----------



## Johnny829 (May 21, 2020)

Mil said:


> I would come around - I'm looking for the forum bells the TBT to help someone save. Would you trade some?


I’d like to offer you bells in the game. What do you think?


----------



## Johnny829 (May 21, 2020)

More people please?


----------



## Johnny829 (May 22, 2020)

Open for another day guys!!!


----------



## acsince2004 (May 22, 2020)

I can come water! Whatever you feel like paying is fine  I don't have a good enough setup on my island yet to do a watering exchange lol


----------



## onemaartje (May 22, 2020)

I can come! I prefer NMT


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 22, 2020)

Hi, would you be interest in a watering exchange?


----------



## Johnny829 (May 23, 2020)

Open for another day now guys!


----------



## chewya (May 23, 2020)

i'd love to come water some flowers now that i have free time! any kind of payment is fine for me and i can provide my own water cans ^_^


----------



## EmilyAnne (May 23, 2020)

I’ll come if you need  I want to sell my apples somewhere anyway and I NEED bells cause I just spent them all on turnips (I haven’t even been playing a whole week yet!)


----------



## Buntretsu (May 23, 2020)

I would come over and help!


----------



## Johnny829 (May 24, 2020)

Open for another day now guys!


----------



## lxhmltn (May 25, 2020)

i can help out for some nmt or bells!


----------



## Johnny829 (May 25, 2020)

Open for another day now guys!


----------



## Midna64 (May 25, 2020)

Johnny829 said:


> Open for another day now guys!


Hello, I can come help if needed!


----------



## Johnny829 (May 26, 2020)

Open for another day now guys!


----------



## Adster (May 26, 2020)

I’m up for it if you’re still looking!!


----------



## Johnny829 (May 27, 2020)

Open for another day guys!!!


----------



## Johnny829 (May 27, 2020)

More help please?


----------



## AndrewGK (May 27, 2020)

Johnny829 said:


> More help please?



I am very happy to help  

You can either give me 1 NMT for watering flowers - or 3 random items you have but don't want but think I might like


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (May 27, 2020)

If you still need help I can water some


----------



## Johnny829 (May 30, 2020)

Open for another day guys!!!


----------



## AndrewGK (May 30, 2020)

Johnny829 said:


> Open for another day guys!!!



I am avail now for water flowering for a NMT


----------



## Johnny829 (May 31, 2020)

Open for another day guys!!!


----------



## lumineerin (May 31, 2020)

Hi! I am happy to help water flowers!


----------



## Johnny829 (Jun 2, 2020)

Need more help guys!


----------



## grah (Jun 2, 2020)

I can come help for tbt?( ꈍᴗꈍ)


----------



## Adster (Jun 2, 2020)

Hey I can help too if you’re still looking!


----------



## Johnny829 (Jun 3, 2020)

More help please?


----------



## Adster (Jun 3, 2020)

Hey, I’m up to helping again if you’d like?


----------



## Johnny829 (Jun 4, 2020)

Anyone?


----------

